# 6 by 14 enclosed Single Axle trailer ??



## glatz

I have a 6 cylinder Jeep Cherokee, 4.0L, and class one hitch- Will I have a problem towing a single axle 6 by 14 enclosed trialer behind it?

Do these size trailer fit 2 ATV's in it? Is that too much weight for a single axle do you think? I want it for decoys and ATV's- thanks


----------



## dblkluk

> I have a 6 cylinder Jeep Cherokee, 4.0L, and class one hitch- Will I have a problem towing a single axle 6 by 14 enclosed trialer behind it?


Yes. 
A class one hitch is rated for only 2000# The dry weight on a 6x14 is about 1700# or so.

Throw some gear in there and you'll be well over the limit of your hitch.

I pull a 6x12 loaded with decoys and gear and I can say I wouldn't pull it with anything less than a half ton.
Not so much for the weight, but when the wind blows, single axle enclosed trailers can get really tricky to pull. If your on gravel with a heavy cross wind..its really fun... 



> Do these size trailer fit 2 ATV's in it? Is that too much weight for a single axle do you think?


Depending on the ATVs..but its going to be tight.

With 2 ATV's and decoys, You'll be pushing the weight limit.
If the trailer has a 3500# axle and it has a dry weight of 1700# you'll only have
about 1800#'s for 2 ATVs and your gear. 
You'd be suprised how heavy things get when you start piling decoys and other gear in a trailer.

Years ago, I had a Jeep with the 4.0 l and it was great rig with decent power. I pulled a 17' boat with it quite a bit (until the tranny went)

IMO, I wouldn't pull the trailer your talking about with one.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

IMO I woulden't put two wheelers in a trailer with one wheel. I have been in trucks when that wheel blows on a single axle. Hang-on. If you do pull it make sure you get a Brake controller.

I get scared pulling trailers with my one ton Diesel. I guess thats what happens when you have been spun around on the interstate at 70 on dry pavement. Trailers do funny things.

I would highly recomend getting a tandom!


----------



## Jungda99

I would also say it is a bit much for that vehicle. You just won't be able to go 70 MPH. I can't fit two wheelers in my 6x12 V nose so I doubt you can fit 2 wheelers in a 6X14.

I wouldn't make long trips with it either and try and keep the load centered on the wheels of the trailer so you don't have too much tongue weight.


----------



## TANATA

Jeeps are also know to be fun pulling because of the shorter wheelbase. Since it's a Cherokee it wont be too much but they still are a small vehicle with little weight. I think you need another axle and a larger truck.


----------



## Horker23

Hunt4P&Y i know what your talking about. ive seen a tandom trailer blow out both wheels on one side and roll the trailer and the brand spanking new crew cab chevy. The guy was pulling a brand new T-200 in the back of the car hauler.
Needless to say it was a sad sight to see. A company with 10 guys down to 4 in one year, that had to do some damage on the pocket book!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thats no good. Once one tire blows that second has alot of weight. Also didn't help that we were going sideways at that point.

Did they get hurt? When you say 10 guys down to 4 did you mean they got killed in the rollover?


----------



## Horker23

no one got hurt, what i was saying the company took a big hit after replacing all that equipment, they couldnt afford to have all the extra help around. I think the insurance company didnt help out that much on this accident!


----------



## Ducky_Hunter

SO YOU GUYS ARE SAYING THAT IWASTED MY MONEY WHEN I BOUGHT A NEW 7 X 12 V NOSE SINGLE AXLE TRAILER FOR MY DECOYS SHOULS HAVE GOT A DUAL AXEL DAMN ANY ONE WANT A NEW TRAILER NOT USE ONE TIME JUST PULLED FOR ABOUT A 100 MILES


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Ya sure!! For the right price!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

How could his company not stand behind it? He must not have had that truck under his business insurance? I know that if it is a personal truck and using it for business you are SOL, but not if that happens with a business truck.

What you want for the trailer?


----------



## Horker23

I dont the know the whole story behind it, but i know he took a big hit after that accident. I dont know if it was because the enclosed trailer didnt have the right load rating to pull a skid or what.
The trailer was a car hauler, so you think it would be alright. The accident looked like a war zone though! The skid loader did some pretty good damage to the trailer and the trailer caused some big damage to the truck!
The truck could of been a personal one and maybe it wasent D.O.T. That could of hung him out to dry too!


----------



## TANATA

Average car 3700lbs or less probably, T200 going to be over 2 times that with attachment.


----------



## Horker23

yea but there is some trailers that are like car haulers that can haul bobcats. Ive seen T-300 and S-300 get pulled inside these enclosed trailer. I wouldnt recommend it but to each his own. I could see if you were just pulling it around town, but come on, the freeway! :lost:


----------

